#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
<cowboynick1> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-11-06
<aquarius> yay, design clinic answering all my icon questions!
<popey> ☻
<aquarius> this presentation that jouni (?) is doing looks dead useful. Is it somewhere I can look at it?
<popey> will ask
<aquarius> having it published on design.ubuntu.com would be cool, but just having it available *somewhere* would be better than delaying until it's properly integrated into the design site
<aquarius> (and we can always write an askubuntu question which points at it)
<popey> ya
<aquarius> guidance being given is that icons should provide their own background colour. But icons on the desktop Launcher pick a background colour for you by averaging the image?
<aquarius> did I miss the bit where recommended sizes for each of the icons was given? The icon for the launcher, for the Dash, for the application store scope. (I heard the sizes question get mentioned, but not an answer to it.)
<popey> yes
<aquarius> cool. I'm watching a few minutes behind, so I may have missed it!
<aquarius> wooo default set of common icons for messages and saving and so on! yay!
<popey> nice one, that was interesting!
<aquarius> popey, I'll have to go back through the whole video to find the instructions on sizing
<aquarius> which I will do once it finishes :)
<popey> its not that long
<popey> we're done now ☻
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> I'm catching up
<aquarius> thank you, design peeps (I'm not sure if any of you are on irc :))
<aquarius> aah, cool, the app submission process needs poking about icon sizes. Excellent.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-04
<LinuxUser02484> hello friends!
<khalil> cd /
<khalil> useradd -D
<khalil> ls /
<khalil> ls -l /
<khalil> ls -l
<khalil> nano ls
<khalil> gedit file
<mhall119> we'll be live in just a minute, getting the website updated
<dpm> about to start now!
<popey> yay, website is right now
<mhall119> please refresh http://ubuntuonair.com to see the video
<mhall119> popey: is the video playing?
<popey> yeah
<mhall119> cool
<aquarius> sound is working. :)
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<cato1986> can't see video, but a whole system equalizer would set the OS apart from others.
<aquarius> QUESTION: who do I ping about summit issues? I am registered to attend UOS 14.11 (did so about four hours ago) but the attend meeting pages don't think I am, so I can't attend meetings :(
<mhall119> aquarius: that would be me
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, cool. No rush, since you're busy ;)
<mhall119> probably need a cron update from IS
<mhall119> #ubuntu-app-devel
<aquarius> QUESTION: will testing scopes in the desktop tool come to 14.04, or is the policy now that LTS users have to use the emulator to test stuff?
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/
<ElOS> Hello everyone..
<cato1986_> i run the  asus t100 ubuntu group on google, is there any chance of support improving with 15.04?  https://plus.google.com/communities/117853703024346186936
<aquarius> ok. excuse me while I sit here and look sad about it.
<mhall119> please start questions with "QUESTION"
<mhall119> aquarius: so your normal look then :)
<aquarius> mhall119, ha! touché
<Guest54236> ok
<ElOS> [Question] Does Canonical plan to integrate Ubuntu phone with Ubuntu Desktop.
<Guest54236> hi anyone to know cssh
<dpm> sorry aquarius :(
<cato1986_> Ubuntu Asus T100 https://plus.google.com/communities/117853703024346186936
<aquarius> I wouldn't mind using the emulator if I didn't have to deal with all the "Kit" stuff. :)
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/tracks
<dpm> aquarius, I'll run a "kits" session later on this week, to hopefully mitigate the pain a bit
<aquarius> dpm, sure, but I think the pain ought to be mitigated by making them go away. If I create an emulator, create a kit for it, and don't show it to me and don't mention it to me ;)
<dpm> Also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create
<dpm> aquarius, yeah, we're very much aware of the usability issues with kits and chroots
<Guest44344> [QUESTION]By the time BQ and Meizu being released, nexus 4 users will experience the same usability of ubuntu touch as BQ and Meixu users? Thank's :)
<akiva-thinkpad> im here!
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are there composite sensors in Ubuntu for Phones? In Android, there is a sensor called RotationVector. It is a 'composite sensor' that fuses together values from the accelerometer, gyroscope, and magnetometer to get a really accurate and precise angular position measurement. Does such a sensor exist in Ubuntu? I saw QRotationSensor, but it doesn't say whether it uses sensor fusion to get its results.
<mhall119> keep your questions coming!
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are there any sprints going on now?
<akiva-thinkpad> Ahhhh thanks :D
<akiva-thinkpad> You just made my day
<dpm> :-)
<mhall119> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are the Click Packages still under development? Are there any pending features or is it basically complete?
<akiva-thinkpad> Click packages as in, the technology of the binary packaging framework (if thats the right way to say it)
<akiva-thinkpad> did you guys already talk about the ubuntu online summit?
<mhall119> yes
<Guest44344> [QUESTION]Thank's for the last answer! Just on more. And about the perfomance? Currently, nexus 4 seems a bit "slow" on opening apps. There's any plan to fix this? Thank's once again :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay :P
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What pending bonus features do you guys want to see in the core apps?
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/
<dpm> performance guide ^
<n3tJ4ckr> QUESTION: In terms of development, how far behind is the tablet UT build compared with the phone?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: Bonus things? I can think of one!
<popey> Games. Make. More. Games. ☻
<popey> (not core apps related, but you know)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey: Heh
<Sreedhar> Hey
<popey> Especially games which are _not_ en_GB or en_US only.
<popey> given our global audience
<aquarius> QUESTION: now that there's no "home scope", that is no search box which searches all scopes and shows results, how will people discover new scopes without "configuring" their Dash to include them? What is the planned upcoming design for how the Dash will work now?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ah that is true.
<Sreedhar> hey I am just to join this Converstion
<Sreedhar> can someone from team give me brief what is going on
<akiva-thinkpad> Sreedhar, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> preface your questions with QUESTION
<mhall119> Sreedhar: the video will be available to re-watch on youtube once we're done
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: To what extent does Ubuntu Touch support text to speech? Will you be able to use it with google for example?
<Sreedhar> Is there any chance that we can hangout with you and ask my questions
<mhall119> Sreedhar: ask here and now and we'll answer it
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can you impliment phone vibration in your apps, or does it require a qt library?
<akiva-thinkpad> errr
<akiva-thinkpad> Bad way of asking that
<vitimiti> Oh, man, and I'm in class right when there's a stream
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION REDO; How do you implement phone vibrations in the app?
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> in an application
 * akiva-thinkpad is sleepy
<Sreedhar> Is it discussion regarding only ubuntu for mobiles or Is it whole Ubuntu ?
<akiva-thinkpad> Sreedhar, everything ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> for example
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are you jealous of Mark Shuttleworth's beard?
<Sreedhar> I work as Data Scientist at KisanHub, I observed  that there is problem with package
<Sreedhar> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtFeedback/
<akiva-thinkpad> bah I meant speech to text!
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry
<Sreedhar> I was getting kernel error after installation after this package vai apt-get
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: When will you guys be on Linux Unplugged?
<popey> tonight ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<mhall119> popey: :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Really? I missed that!
<Sreedhar> Hey i am waiting for Answering my question
<Sreedhar> :(
<popey> Sreedhar: we dont do support questions here
<popey> Sreedhar: generally http://askubuntu.com/ is better for that
<Sreedhar> Thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> Sreedhar, or reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<Sreedhar> Ok , Got it
<Sreedhar> haa haa
<Sreedhar> Thank you
<Sreedhar> good night
<Sreedhar> bye
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<akiva-thinkpad> Later!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-05
<vtewri> i have a doubt
<vtewri> i have made 3 partitions on my laptop
<vtewri> root, home and swap one for each. i tried to upgrade to 14.10 but it didnt let me
<vtewri> please help
<Dipanjan> hii
<Dipanjan> what up here?
<Dipanjan> I <3 LINUX
<Dipanjan> I Like Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Raja> Hiiii
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-06
<lindis> ‘
<lindis> [
<lindis> hello
<lindis> exit
<lindis> bye
<lindis> quit
<thefp> echo HI
<SparK___> hi
<SparK___> linux users
<NONO_> help
<dpm> hi all o/
<alket> hey all
<LeartS> Hi guys
<DeV_L0P3R> anybody there ?
<minple> waiting
<alket> hey LeartS
<dpm> about to kick off the broadcast
<dpm> is the feed coming ok?
<dpm> sound ok?
<alket> dpm, yea
<LeartS> yep
<NONO_> is ok
<blackknight> On Website all ok
<sth> hello
<sth> what is this all about?
<sth> any one?
<LeartS> sth: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/11/announcing-the-ubuntu-scopes-workshops/
<dragonbite> [Question] are the slides going to be available afterwards?
<dragonbite> "Optionally debug"?  I wouldn't think debugging would be an "Option" ;)
<LeartS> Question: how much does an emulator to create? I tried it some days ago and killed it after ~20 minutes
<LeartS> *take
<mhall119> LeartS: creating a new emulator takes quite some time, it's basically building an Ubuntu distro image from packages
<DS-McGuire> Sorry I'm late!
<LeartS> oh ok then. I will leave it doing its thing next time then. thanks mhall119
<vars> Scopes :)
<mhall119> LeartS: if you're creating it within the SDK there should be an option to see the log, so you can watch it run
<davidcalle_onair> As a side note, if you are on 14.04 and want to follow the next two workshops, you should make sure you have an emulator/phone ready :)
<mhall119> and chroots
<mhall119> which you will need to build a binary for 14.10
<mateo> strange, my sdk didn't have eumlator or phone, only the kits that were built at the begining
<mateo> ah, so you need to install the emulator seperate then?
<sethj> mateo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
 * mateo *plays jepordy song*
<rschroll> QUESTION: Where can we find the source for the default scopes on the phone?
<LeartS> Question: to clarify, the desktop "device" doesn't work on 14.04?
<LeartS> And also, the tool that changes the layout "live" works only on the desktop device?
<davidcalle_onair> LeartS: right
<mateo> LeartS - no it dosn't work on 14.04, I found a lot of thins didn't work on 14.04, so I just upgraded to 14.10
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube
<dpm> unity-scope-*
<dpm> unity-scope-click
<mateo> I remember seeing one for a bunch of the jason scopes...
<mateo> here we go - https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes
<LeartS> nice
<davidcalle_onair> mateo, these are scopes on the server, not on devices, still cool, but not relevant to these workshops.
<mateo> ah..
<Ankit_> Hardware specifications of the phone matters ?
<davidcalle_onair> mateo, in a nutshell, the scopes server send scopes to the device, and you can use them, but they are not actually installed.
 * LeartS claps
<mateo> cool, thanks
<mhall119> everybody please refresh ubuntuonair.com to get the new video stream
<mhall119> it should say 1700 UTC now
<LeartS> mhall119: yep
<davidcalle_onair> Hmm, can you see me?
<LeartS> davidcalle_onair: not yet
<LeartS> I still see starting soon
<vars> where I can find the past conversations... I missed the previous one
<LeartS> vars: ubuntu on air youtube channel
<vars> this is really cool I like it
<vars> gotta check it
<vars> thanks
<LeartS> So i'm creating an amd64 click target, like my PC. It's basically downloading utopic, couldn't it just recognize It's waht I have installed on my system and take the packages packages from /var/cache/apt if I have them?
<LeartS> davidcalle_onair: yes
<rschroll> davidcalle: Just starting now
<RalphP> yes
<LeartS> we can hear you
<LeartS> o,o
<mhall119> davidcalle_onair: we see your QtCreator
<LeartS> numix! nice choice :)
<sethj> yes
<mateo> screen within a screen!
<LeartS> I think his IRC is quite a bit behind
<RalphP> it's fine
<davidcalle_onair> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/demo-scope-workshop/files
<davidcalle_onair> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/demo-scope-workshop/view/head:/include/api/config.h
<mhall119> remember you guys can ask questions here for davidcalle_onair
<mhall119> start them with QUESTION
<davidcalle_onair> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/demo-scope-workshop/view/head:/src/scope/query.cpp
<rschroll> QUESTION: What is Result.uri used for?  Why is it manditory?
<davidcalle_onair> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/+junk/demo-scope-workshop/files
<rschroll> QUESTION: Any guides or examples on handling custom preview actions?  (To run another query, for example.)
<davidcalle_onair> http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/write-a-json-scope-in-cpp/
<rschroll> I'm asking about handling clicks on buttons yourself
<rschroll> Docs suggest you need an ActivationQueryBase instance, but I can't get it to work
<rschroll> QUESTION: Any guides to interfacing with online accounts?  For example, getting results from your Google account.
<LeartS> Question: Are there "design guidelines" on scopes, (like color, text orientation, layouts) or it's pretty much free?
<davidcalle_onair> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-youtube/14.10
<davidcalle_onair> http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/guides/scopes-customization-branding/
<rschroll> Thanks!
<LeartS> s/text orientation/text alignment
<edkepex> if i develop my own back end , what kind of data can be read by scopes, json ??  (Sorry a arrived   late)
<LeartS> ok thanks
<davidcalle_onair> edkepex: any kind of data, xml, json... You parse it the way you want in the scope then send results object to the dash.
<mhall119> everybody refresh ubuntuonair.com to get the new video stream
<mhall119> kyleN is your host for the next one
<kyleN> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/16NZvDAkHHkkGeVevezEvU64Ny9hJpH9MhfDNWe2FPzE/edit
<kyleN> the presentation ^
<m4rc1> we hear you alright
<kyleN> bzr branch lp:~knitzsche/junk/location
<elicsdee> hi guis, how can i move the chat on the right side of the video? i have a small screen and i have to scroll down to see the chat
<elicsdee> but when i scroll down i don't see the video :/
<edkepex> could i see on your emulator ?
<edkepex> the result of this
<kyleN> lp:scope-data
<edkepex> yes
<edkepex> i want to see running your code
<zeebok> waiting to see this stuff, thanks kyleN :)
<kyleN> thank you all!
<zeebok> now to keep coding!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-07
<rertr> hi
<rertr> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-11-09
<jsj> HAY
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-11-07
<LidlForYou> good morning dave, how do I install brisk menu ?
